# urgent-memphis bunny in need of a home.



## Haley (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi guys. 

I recently received an email from the HRS director in Arkansasregarding a cute little female dutch rabbit in need of a good home asap.

Im not sure what her story is, but Im assuming time might be runningout for this little one. She is a year old and her adoption fee is*yikes* only $5.00. If anyone is interested, please pm me for more info.

Here's her pic...myis she cute:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh my gosh. I wish I could do something, but I'm at my limit with four. 

The Petco stores here always have rabbits for adoption. Maybe they could help?


----------



## Haley (Sep 18, 2006)

I emailed the lady who sent me this information to see what the situation actually is.

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh man. I am crossing my fingers


----------



## BACI (Sep 18, 2006)

Has anyone contacted DENISE. She is in arkansasand I looked for hours on the net to try and find her one but could notfind one at all. It was like the state was barren- I never heard fromher again. I will pm her. If anyone knows her maybe you could update usas well

baci


----------



## Haley (Sep 18, 2006)

I was thinking about that too!

I think thats why this lady contacted me...when Denise was asking aboutadopting and we couldnt find any in Arkansas, I emailed this lady(she's the HRS coordinator). She mustve kept my info.

Anyway, its at a shelter so I wonder about out of state adoptions. I emailed the lady, still waiting for a response.

Let me know if you have any luck with Denise!


----------



## Haley (Sep 19, 2006)

I just got word that this is a high kill shelterand this bunny has been there far too long. I saw that some of theother animals only had 72 hours to be claimed or be out down.

I dont know how much time this bunny has. Can anyone help?


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 19, 2006)

OMG situations like this make me almost sick..so sad


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 19, 2006)

She's at the city shelter. I'm calling to see what can be done.

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/298193131/2194605530067049282aemyzH


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 19, 2006)

God. This is horrible.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 19, 2006)

I just called and they told me she was adopted.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 19, 2006)

I've got an e-mail into our one and only local rabbit rescue to see if they're the ones that got her. 

They're pretty good about pulling any that land at the shelter.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 19, 2006)

:bunnydance:YAY!! :bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh that is great news!

Snugglysmom, thanks so much for checking on that for me! I was planningon calling today, seeing as my email to the shelterwentunanswered. 

I received another email from the HRS coordinator in Arkansas, she saidshe makes a lot of trips out that way as well to help get bunnies outof high kill shelters.

Hurrayfor this little sweetheart. I hope she found a wonderful home


----------

